# under counter ice maker not working



## Mrs3gunplay (Feb 4, 2011)

ASams812 said:


> I have a Kitchenaid undercounter ice maker KUIA15PRLS1 in which it has quit producing ice. Water is running at back of machine and draining threw tube, it runs all the time. Thanks


I also have the same problem. We have gone through the manual and checked everything, but nothing has helped. Water runs, but does not freeze into cubes.


----------

